# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Cia- Mossad Ve Bir

## iputisamo

CİA- MOSSAD VE BİR TAşLA İKİ KUş .............TEMİZELLER.COM

LüBNAN'IN ESKİ BAşBAKANI üLDüRüLECEĞİNİ BİLİYORDU

Uğradığı bombalı suikastte hayatını kaybeden Lübnan'ın mimarı Hariri, öldürüleceğini biliyormuş. 
16 şubat 2005 üarşamba 09:54

Uğradığı bombalı suikastte hayatını kaybeden Lübnan'ın mimarı Hariri, öldürüleceğini biliyormuş. Hariri, suikastten 6 saat önce eşine, ''Beni ortadan kaldıracaklar '' demiş.

AMMANDAKİ OTELLERİ İSRAİL BOMBALADI. üRDüN BAşBAKANI EL HALİLİYİ CİA VE MOSSAD üLDüRTüğ

ürdün'ün başkenti Amman'daki otelleri El Kaide mi bombaladı? Ebu Musab Ez-Zerkavi hakkındaki şaibeleri, ABD istihbaratının rolünü, Zerkavi'nin ABD'ye karşı mı yoksa ABD çıkarlarına göre mi savaştığı tartışmasını şimdilik bir kenara bırakalım. 

Dünya, saldırıları Zerkavi'nin yaptığına inandı. Saldırganlardan biri geçen yıl ABD tarafından gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakılmasına, yakalanan Sacide er-Rişavi adlı kadının sözleriyle ürdün istihbaratının verdiği bilgiler çelişmesine rağmen. Cevabı verilmesi gereken can alıcı sorular var! 

Sacide Rişavi saldırıdan bir saat sonra yakalandı. Adı biliniyorsa neden saldırıdan önce yakalanmadı? Kocasının üzerindeki bombayı patlattıktan sonra kendi üzerindeki bombayı patlatmaya çalıştığını söyledi. Bu nasıl olabilir? Havaya uçan kişi, karısı üzerindeki bombayı nasıl patlatabilir? Kadın o sırada neden yaralanmadı? 

ürdün Başbakan Yardımcısı Mervan Muaşir'in eline tutuşturulan el yazması metinle, Sacide'nin eline verilen metin neden farklı? 

Saldırganların üzerindeki bombalar nasıl bu kadar büyük hasar verebiliyor? 

ülenler neden çok önemli ve neden hepsi İsrail'in sevmediği isimler? 

Mustafa Akkad; üağrı ve üöl Arslanı filmleriyle Müslüman dünyada yeri doldurulamayacak bir isim. ürdün'de Kudüs'ün fethini işleyen "Selahaddin" filminin hazırlıklarını yapıyordu. 

Ağır kayıplar veren düğün sahipleri. Biri üerkes diğeri Arap. Filistin direnişinde şehitler veren bir ailenin düğününe saldırı yapıldı. 

Ya ölen Filistinli üst düzey yetkililer? Batı şeria İstihbarat şefi Beşir Nafi, Yardımcısı Abid Alluni, Filistin'in Kahire Büyükelçilik Ataşesi Cihad Fettoh, Filistin Yasama Meclisi Sözcüsü Ravhi Fettoh'un kardeşi ve Kahire-Amman Bank'ın Filistin sorumlusu Musab Kaharma. Devam edelim: 

üinli üç Savunma Koleji "öğrenci"si öldü. Nedense hepsi 40 yaşın üstünde. Bu yaşta "öğrenci" olur mu? Ve gerçekler: 

üinli yetkililer (öğrenciler!) Filistin yöneticileri ile görüşmeye gelmişti. üin'in Ortadoğu'ya ve Filistin'e ilgisi dikkat çekici. üst düzey ziyaretler yapılıyor. Filistin lideri Mahmut Abbas ilk ziyaretlerinden birini üin'e yaptı. Filistin'in BM'deki en güçlü destekçisi de üin. Buluşma önemliydi. Filistin savunması için görüşmeler, silah anlaşmaları yapılacaktı. Suriye'nin Rusya'dan hava savunma sistemleri almasını engellemek için İsrail'in dünyayı ayağa kaldırdığını hatırlatmaya gerek yok. 

Saldırıya ürdün askerleri de katıldı, bir çoğu tutuklandı. İsrail'in Haaretz gazetesi, saldırıdan bir saat önce İsraillilerin Radisson SAS Oteli'nden tahliye edildiğini yazdı. Baskılar üzerine haberi değiştirdi. Los Angeles Times'a konuşan İsrailli karşı-terör uzmanı Amos N. Guiora, "İsrail'deki kaynaklarının, kendisine de bu tahliyelerden bahsettiğini" bildirdi. 

ürdün ABD/İsrail istihbaratı tarafından yönetilen bir ülke. ABD bir çok yerde Mossad yerine ürdün istihbaratı ile çalışıyor. Olaydan sonra ürdün yönetiminde tasfiyeler yaşandı. ürdün'ün İsrail Büyükelçisi Maruf El-Bahit güvenliğin başına getirildi. 

Duma (Rusya) Uluslararası İlişkiler Komitesi üyesi şamil Sultanov, "Filistin lideri Mahmud Abbas'ın hasta olduğunu, ABD ve İsrail'in Filistin İçişleri Bakanı Muhammed Dahlan'ı iktidara getirmeyi planladığını, Beşir Nafi'nin ölümünün bu yolu açtığını" söyledi. 

Mustafa Akkad gibi bir isim öldü, Kudüs'ün Fethi filmi tarihe karıştı. Filistin'in çok önemli isimleri öldü. Filistin direnişine etkin biçimde katılan ailenin üyeleri öldü. Filistin-üin güvenlik/silah anlaşmaları sabote edildi. ABD ve İsrail, Mahmut Abbas sonrası için bir engelden kurtuldu. 

Kim yaptı saldırıları? İsrail olamaz mı? Kimin yardımıyla? ürdün istihbaratınınğ 

Ya Zerkavi? ABD/İsrail istihbaratının elinde oyuncak olan ne kadar Müslüman var, biliyor musunuz?

----------

